# Where to get supplies



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Been thinking about building a heaver for drum. Where do you guys get your stuff from? I've looked on Mudhole, Getbit, and Jans. Are there better places? Where is the best places to look for blanks? What are good blanks for drum rods?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as components you are on the right track. The above mentioned places also carry blanks as well.. And some of their private label stuff is pretty good.
If you see you are wanting something specific.. Like Rod Geeks (also supplies components)Or CTS... Which you will have to shop for it.
As far as a Drum Heaver... I'd begin witht the blank and go from there.. 

Next time your on JP you see something your interested in ask if you can look at it when they reel up. I don't know of a single soul that would deny you that priveledge Casting their stuff may be another story. Some will some won't .
If I'm ever there and you wanna look at my Drum Heavers let me know.. I still love my 1509 AllStars and won't take anything for them. Sure you can cast them with the understanding if you blow the reel up you make it right and put new line on it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I've only build heavers on All Stars (1508/1509) or AFAW (14' BB) blanks - both of which are no longer available. I normally find the retail rod I want, then research to see if there is a blank available. Personally, St Croix has great blanks but they are not cheap. Lami blanks (USA) are a lot cheaper - so are the Mudhole (China)...

If I was building a heaver right now it would be a Lamiglas...

Sandcrab


----------

